# Is there a good summary of the national finances anywhere?



## Brendan Burgess (5 Sep 2018)

Government income: 
Government expenditure: 
Deficit: 

The main heads of expenditure
The main heads of income

Total government debt 
less investments
Net government debt 

GDP* 

Shortfall on Social Insurance Fund 
Shortfall on Public Sector Pensions 

Brendan


----------



## RedOnion (5 Sep 2018)

I'll do everything for you so! 

Page 3:
[broken link removed]

(Sorry, I had copied wrong link originally)


----------



## RETIRED2017 (5 Sep 2018)

any Information in finfacts Ireland


----------



## Protocol (5 Sep 2018)

Budgetary Stats will help for some:

http://www.finance.gov.ie/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/171219-Budget-Statistics-December-2017.xlsx


DoF SPU:

https://www.finance.gov.ie/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/20180417-SPU-2018-for-website.pdf



NTMA Investor presentations for more:

http://www.ntma.ie/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/Investor-Presentation-August-2018.pdf


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Sep 2018)

Red

That looks exactly what I was looking for.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Sep 2018)

I have extracted what I can from that document on the attached Excel spreadsheet. It took a long time to get this far. 



Someone must have done this already?  

Explaining the country's revenue and expenditure in layman's terms. 

If not, they should do it. 

I have put a call in to the CSO. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Sep 2018)

The best summary so far comes from the Fiscal Monitor at 31 Dec 2017. This is the Exchequer Statement so excludes local authorities and non commercial semi-state companies.   So it excludes things like Rates  and Car Tax.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Sep 2018)

The CSO figures are not well laid out but are for "Government General Expenditure" which I presume includes the local authorities and non-commercial semi-states.  The Revenue is €14 billion higher.


----------



## RedOnion (6 Sep 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> €14 billion higher


Ah sure that's just rounding..... 

There's a page somewhere on CSO that explains how they are calculated, as it's standardised across EU.


----------



## mornington (6 Sep 2018)

Would the Comptroller and Auditor General reports be of use? 
Accounts for 2017 must be published before the end of the month.


----------



## Opus2018 (6 Sep 2018)

Hi lads,

The CSO GFS return which is done quarterly would be the best port of call. Try the April and October returns for annualized data. The SSF figures can be accessed via their annual report but I thought they were in surplus now? The same with Local Government, it’s just Central government has a deficit now.

By the way the C And AG get their figures from CSO anyway.

Best, Opus


----------



## Sophrosyne (6 Sep 2018)

I’m not sure whether this is what you want. It is a link to:

Finance Accounts,
Audited Financial Statements of the Exchequer for the Financial Year 1st January 2017 to 31st December 2017.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Sep 2018)

Hi Sop

That is super.  

I still think that the CSO or Finance needs to publish the information in a simple format for the public to understand and appreciate.

Brendan


----------



## Sophrosyne (7 Sep 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I still think that the CSO or Finance needs to publish the information in a simple format for the public to understand and appreciate.



Yes I often thought that myself, though I was thinking more of a version for secondary schools.


----------

